# squeaky squeak!



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

hey new today, had a litter 2 days ago!! ahhh, wondering if i should breed another pair, how easy is it to sell if i had surplus???


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi and Welcome  Congrats on your litter!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome. I suggest doing a lot of research before breeding another pair. Adopting out the mice as pets is hard to do. Selling to snake people isn't as hard, but brings up questions of how will they treat the mouse. Many breeders cull as early as day one.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You squeeked to me! Squeaky squeek squeek backatacha!

Squeek to you again soon.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

